# Need help! Swollen Nose!



## pochanike

hey there i need some serious help, i came home from work today to find that my cats nose is swollen, here is the picture for comparison and the second one i will post is his nose swollen. i know that this might be an upper respiratory infection but i have no way to check his temperature. if anyone has any idea what i can do please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Bengalsownme

Its really hard to tell where the swelling is the pictures really don't match in size so it's difficult to see the difference. It kind of looks as if it's swollen at the bridge of his nose. He could have run into something or gotten bit by a bug. Watch for signs of respiratory distress.
Signs of distress would be: 
nostrils flare
labored breathing 
panting
wheezing
drooling
you could see that he is using the muscles around his ribs.
If he has any of those take him to the emergency vet.
I would keep a close eye on him and make sure he can breathe normally.
He'll probably be fine but It's something that needs to be watched. 
I'll be thinking of you and your kitty and will pray for the poor little guy.


----------



## pochanike

thanks so much! i will keep an eye on him but i already checked him for signs of labored breathing and discharge... you are right its around the bridge of the nose and it sticks out a little if you look at it from the side. i wonder how many people with pets dont even notice stuff like this about their animals...

i'll keep watching thanks so much.


----------



## Bengalsownme

Your welcome! How is he today?


----------



## pochanike

he looks better but maybe i'm being hopeful. i was up with him most of the night stroking his nose to promote some good blood flow.


----------



## Bengalsownme

When things are swollen it is due to blood flow to the injury. I wouldn't rub it. If it is still swollen I would try to get some ice on it if he permits. Doesn't go away in a few days I would take him in to the vet.


----------



## pochanike

oopsie
its gone now
hey you never know, my overprotectiveness of my cat and dog alone could have done it.
i'll know for next time.
i was super worried though.
i was wondering, do you show your cats?


----------



## Bengalsownme

I will once I get a cat that is able to. Right now I only have one female Bengal that is only three generations removed from the asian leopard cat (the cat thats in my avatar) To show they must be at least four generations or more. I would love to show though. It is nice to meet other breeders and make sure your cats are up to the highest standards. I choose cats with the best pedigree. The kittens pedigree is filled with supreme grand champs and so on.


----------



## pochanike

yeah i heard that they must be 4generations removed from the asian leopard in order for them even to be considered tame... the book i read on cats said that you cant give them away as a pet until the fourth generation... wild kitty


----------



## HelloBeautiful

My doggy got stung by a bee once. She tried to eat the little bumbler and it stung her tongue. It swelled for a little while and she yelped alot! That didn't stop her from eating though... :shock:


----------



## Bengalsownme

Nope thats not true at all. It's a big misconception that these cats are not tame. My girl is a total lap kitty. Just like any cat. Now a days the breeders make sure the higher generations are well sociallized. I haven't heard of any problems. The early generations may appear more timid or shy towards strangers but my girl in particular loves every body.


----------



## pochanike

i like the way you refer to her as "your girl"
how old are you? :wink: haha


----------



## Bengalsownme

A Lady never reveals her true age


----------



## pochanike

haha, that was cute


----------



## HelloBeautiful

Bengalsownme said:


> A Lady never reveals her true age


My dad used to make me tell people that on chatrooms so I couldn't tell my age...lol...I read that and it brought back alot of memories from my early-internet days!


----------



## tanyuh

*Is not a Lady*

I'm 25, though still female.

hehehe


----------



## pochanike

woooooooohoooooooooooooo

21yo here 
22 on august 23rd yay!
i'm female also... wait.. *checks* yep...


----------



## Bengalsownme

I'm smack in the middle of the two of you! @@


----------

